# How much shatter from a zip of bud?



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2014)

As the title states, how many grams of shatter can be expected from an ounce of bud. The reason I ask is, that if I get $300 an oz of bud, is it worthwhile to make oil?. I have never done it, so input is appreciated. Peace


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 12, 2014)

I personally don't think it's worth it. Let's just say you hey hooked up with 30g instead of 28g. If it is some super stupid chronic, let's just say you get a 20% yield which is pretty damn good. You get 6g of oil keep in mind 20% doesn't happen very often. 6g of oil for $300 seems like a lot. I get a gram for $25 so not worth it for me. I'm in California so the prices vary. 

Let's just say you get 10% yield, you have 3g of oil that cost you $300+ because of the supplies required. 15% yield would be 4.5g. Remember, the numbers I am putting are for 30g not you're standard 28g.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Feb 12, 2014)

No reason to blow oil off nug you can sell for $300 / zip. Larf and trim yeah but unless you have buyers at $60/g its silly.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 12, 2014)

I concur...
My personal homegrown with all yearly costs and bills equates to 37¢ a gram...

Make hash off your homegrown..


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 12, 2014)

Now that is a beautiful price for a gram qw.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 12, 2014)

Thankya.. I'm not the best grower but I do it cheaply


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 12, 2014)

At those prices does it matter? Lol. Plus just take it all and make concentrates with it.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 12, 2014)

Yup..that's the plan 
11$ oz's of beautiful landrace sativas turned into gorgeous crystalline hash of the highest quality
Mmmmm smoke break!


----------



## jason1976 (Feb 12, 2014)

60 a g is what it goes for here too....but im with you, gyo. its cheaper. lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2014)

$100 a gram in Fairfield, CT. Is it worth it?


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 12, 2014)

God damn $100 a gram.. It might be worth it at those prices but can you get your hands on trim/shake instead?


----------



## Fadedawg (Feb 13, 2014)

Jimdamick said:


> As the title states, how many grams of shatter can be expected from an ounce of bud. The reason I ask is, that if I get $300 an oz of bud, is it worthwhile to make oil?. I have never done it, so input is appreciated. Peace


Yield varies with strain and condition, but we average between 20 and 25% yield by weight from prime bud. Our record was 28.1% and worst was 5.7% from the high CBD strain Catalyst. Good trim is about half the yield of prime bud.

28.3 grams with a 20% yield would be 5.66 grams. Locally that would sell wholesale to coops at around $85 and retail at $200.

The folks that I know whom supply medical coops, either grow their own, or obtain their trim from growers donated or deeply discounted.


----------



## midnitetoak (Feb 14, 2014)

Don't think you will realize a return on investment. I run only trims and smoke the nuggets- if I turned it all to BHO the ol lady would kill me but I had a friend who I turned on to wax & now is a full on dabber like me- he brought over a zip of bud he purchased to run. Came out great but yeah it ended up actual cost $350 for a little over 2g of wax when his guy sells nasty black shatter for $40g...not worth it


----------



## Lavender Lady (Feb 25, 2014)

It's selling in Colorado Dispensaries 100/gr. If you can get it.

I was told the fan leaves are high in CBD's. Would you know. I know, I know. Make your oil with bud, but....I've also heard that fan leaves are high in CBD's. Anybody have info on this?


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 25, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Yup..that's the plan 11$ oz's of beautiful landrace sativas turned into gorgeous crystalline hash of the highest qualityMmmmm smoke break!


if you ever want to double up on your money, at $22 an oz hit me up!


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 25, 2014)

I've never read anything to substantiate that claim
when thinking if leaves have different cannabinoids than bud I think first we should look at how thc is produced..... 

Geranyl pyrophosphate and a precursor to olivetolic acid react, a c12 (for pentyl) c10(for propyl)polyketide,catalysed by an enzyme to produce cannabigerolic acid,. The production of Thc (and propyl)thcv cbd cbdv and cbc cbcv are controlled by 3 different enzymes Thca synthase being the enzyme converting cbga to thc through an oxidative cyclization of the geranyl group on cbga(of course this is a bit simplified for y'all) 
geranyl diphosphate + olivetolate = cannabigerolate + diphosphate .......cannabigerolate + O(2) = Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinolate + H(2)O(2)

This combination can only occur within the secretory cavity of the trichome through vesicles..
In general secondary metabolites are toxic and must be held in a storage cavity to prevent cell death and indeed thca and cbga cause 100% cell death in 10 day old suspension cultured cannabis sativa cells at 50um. The cannabinoid precursors do not have this effect and some can be found in leaf material The results of reverse transcription&#8211;PCR (RT&#8211;PCR) and heterologous expression suggest that THCA synthase is localized in the apoplastic space of the glandular trichome only


Now there are several types of trichome covering every inch of the plant even in veg. The ratios of cannabinoids are predetermined genetically(we've mapped the genes responsible, production of enzymes and precursory compounds are controlled by such) and are the same throughout life and types of trichome. But with a higher ratio of cannabinoids to the outer waxy layer as the cavity fills....


So no there is no reason to believe leaves would be higher in cbd or otherwise have more medicinal benefits (not that cbd is more medicinal)


----------



## lowryderlove (Feb 25, 2014)

I just got 4G from an oz with 2.5 cans of tane and one run. It varies greatly it seems. That oz was worth $50 here and shatter is $60 to 80 a gram great return in my case... I would never blow a paid for $300 oz..


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm curious what y'all charge for homegrown.. gram-oz
And curious what y'all charge for concentrates


----------



## Lavender Lady (Feb 25, 2014)

Homegrown is as expensive, as it is in the dispensaries unless you have a "Friend". Here in Colorado dispensaries who catered to mm patients (some)have now stopped selling to mm patients because they have a retail license and can get more $'s for retail. Most homegrown is kick ass expensive because it is good..Full spectrum weed..It still has the trichomes, they haven't been removed in the trimming the dispensaries do with those mechanical trimmers.

I couldn't afford the stuff in the dispensaries. I have expensive tastes. But I grow kick ass grass and don't need to buy any but I still like to taste all the different flowers and now I can. If I sell any of my bud, it is in the $400/oz and if it were sold in a dispensary, could be doubled easily. I get $300 per 1/2, more if it has high CBD's. I will sell #'s if I have it, to mm patients and at a decent price. Depends on how much they try and manipulate my price down and their circumstances. 

I have only made shatter once, and found the return to be to low and a waste of good bud, time, and is dangerous. Concentrates are going for up to $100/gr. here. People need to shop around.
I think these prices will come down as more retail shops open. I'm so thankful I live in Colorado. Yea for amendment 64! You guys in Texas will see the $ being made in taxes and will get bitten by the $ tax bug. Two years, I bet.

Sorry I digress.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 25, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> I'm curious what y'all charge for homegrown.. gram-oz
> And curious what y'all charge for concentrates


20 
250 to 300

50
1200- these guys charge 60 to 90 a gram


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Mar 3, 2014)

I use sugar leaves to do BHO runs. I get about 12%-14% return. I know your asking about shatter but i like honeycomb better imo. Final results


----------



## lio lacidem (Mar 3, 2014)

Its probably been said 100 times but ill say it again. Your yield percentage is totally dependent on start material and extracting skills. The lower your quality the lower your yield. There is NO automatic number for yield!


----------



## bud nugbong (Mar 3, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> I concur...
> My personal homegrown with all yearly costs and bills equates to 37¢ a gram...
> 
> Make hash off your homegrown..


Exactly, Its not worth buying bud to convert. I didn't even think it was worth doing good bud. I would rather make it from sugar leaves after harvest.


----------



## lio lacidem (Mar 3, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> Exactly, Its not worth buying bud to convert. I didn't even think it was worth doing good bud. I would rather make it from sugar leaves after harvest.


 The difference in oil from trim/sugar leaves and fresh frozen buds is VERY noticable imho. But yeah unless you are growing it its probably not worth it


----------



## Twitch (Mar 3, 2014)

lio lacidem said:


> The difference in oil from trim/sugar leaves and fresh frozen buds is VERY noticable imho. But yeah unless you are growing it its probably not worth it


not the way i do it, i have a pic i posted up and no one has yet to guess the nug run out of the trim runs correctly yet.... and i just realized i am not on my comp so i do not have the picture..

actually i think i can find it in the contributors section... ill see


----------



## lio lacidem (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry meant taste difference but thats just my experience havent tried any twich concentrate


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 3, 2014)

quality in= quality out..


and not all buds = greatness.. moldy, gross, hay tasting buds will tend to produce similar concentrates.. 


some of my best runs have come from trim..


but i like to blast buds :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 3, 2014)

buds drying in my dehumidifying cabinet/ purging chamber 
expect about 5+ grams per oz


----------



## Twitch (Mar 5, 2014)

lio lacidem said:


> Sorry meant taste difference but thats just my experience havent tried any twich concentrate


if you in the CO area you might get too....

5 days...


----------



## lio lacidem (Mar 5, 2014)

Im a halfie spend half year in golden co area other half in PA. Heading back to Co in 2Weeks


----------



## _secret (Aug 7, 2017)

lowryderlove said:


> I just got 4G from an oz with 2.5 cans of tane and one run. It varies greatly it seems. *That oz was worth $50 here and shatter is $60 to 80 a gram* great return in my case... I would never blow a paid for $300 oz..



Yea ok. 


Sorry I know this thread is old, but I couldn't help myself. It still shows up in google as top result in searching shatter yields from Oz of bud..


----------



## BiggzBudz (Nov 28, 2018)

Jimdamick said:


> As the title states, how many grams of shatter can be expected from an ounce of bud. The reason I ask is, that if I get $300 an oz of bud, is it worthwhile to make oil?. I have never done it, so input is appreciated. Peace


300 an oz are you still paying that price average cost her in Canada is 75-150 imeven the 75$ stuff is pretty good I ask cause it’s interesting to hear different parts of the worlds views


----------



## doctordetroit (Nov 28, 2018)

BiggzBudz said:


> 300 an oz are you still paying that price average cost her in Canada is 75-150 imeven the 75$ stuff is pretty good I ask cause it’s interesting to hear different parts of the worlds views


Almost a 5 year old thread so im sure prices have changed.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 28, 2018)

BiggzBudz said:


> 300 an oz are you still paying that price average cost her in Canada is 75-150 imeven the 75$ stuff is pretty good I ask cause it’s interesting to hear different parts of the worlds views


I reduced my prices.
Now I get $260 per, in Connecticut (not legal), USA.
I sell 1/4's of a lb at that price, if you just want a oz, it's still $300, but I only sell to a select clientele who have the cash, and I got the best herb in NE, so everyone's happy.


----------



## Lund-o (Nov 29, 2018)

Jimdamick said:


> I reduced my prices.
> Now I get $260 per, in Connecticut (not legal), USA.
> I sell 1/4's of a lb at that price, if you just want a oz, it's still $300, but I only sell to a select clientele who have the cash, and I got the best herb in NE, so everyone's happy.


Jesus fuck, in MA bomb bud is $120 ounce. Unless you don’t know anyone or something lol. Lmk if you run out lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2018)

Lund-o said:


> Jesus fuck, in MA bomb bud is $120 ounce. Unless you don’t know anyone or something lol. Lmk if you run out lol


Well, all I know is that's my price, and I can hardly keep up with demand.
I'm a small grower that only has around 15 regulars, which amounts to around,1 lb per month, which keeps me busy (perpetual 15 plants) 
These people don't care about cost, all they want is nice herb discreetly delivered and if they pay some more for it, so be it.
Plus, I grow stuff that ain't your average buy at the local bar shit.
I ain't scared of legalization in CT, or MA for that matter. 
I still grow the best god damn herb in NE, so if it's quality your looking for, fuck smoke shops, I'm the man u want.


----------

